# Kitten wanted for loving home



## CDL (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi,
I live in the Chester area and I would like to know where I can adopt a kitten to give him/her a safe, warm and loving home. I'd like a kitten because I want to be there for its whole life. Can anyone help me out please?


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

if you post in the cat section, you will probably get a better response


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Moved this over to cat forum for you 
Have you tried looking at your local rescue centres? There should be kittens available soon if not right away.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Have a look at Chester Cat Care Home they are also on FB.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes def try Anna at Chester cat care she has loads of cats and kittens at the moment


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Yes def try Anna at Chester cat care she has loads of cats and kittens at the moment


I have just seen the flintstones - gorgeous


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

have you tried calling your local vets or looking at local pet food stockists notice boards - I know my vets had new adverts on their boards for kittens that are or soon will be available - you could also try RSPCA Stapeley Grange - near Nantwich they have youngsters available - and its not too far from Chester


----------

